# iJust S



## The_Rio (18/12/16)

What is the best coils for the iJust S?


----------



## Slick (18/12/16)

The_Rio said:


> What is the best coils for the iJust S?


My favourite are 0.18 and 0.3ohm standard coils,0.5ohm and 0.6 ceramic coils just dont push enough power for me!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (18/12/16)

Mine is the standard 0.3ohm EC coil. Hated the 0.3ohm ECL coil because it needed much more wattage than the iJustS can push.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## GuardianAlpha (18/12/16)

Apparently you can use the Aspire Triton coils as well. Going to try to get one this week to see how well it works.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

Slick said:


> My favourite are 0.18 and 0.3ohm standard coils,0.5ohm and 0.6 ceramic coils just dont push enough power for me!



Agreed here got my Ijust S about 1.5 weeks ago and tried the 0.5ohm it does not push as much as the 0.3ohm so think my future purchases will be these.


----------



## Calvinh (19/12/16)

GuardianAlpha said:


> Apparently you can use the Aspire Triton coils as well. Going to try to get one this week to see how well it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk




Hey will you let me know how it goes ? Also where to buy these ?


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

GuardianAlpha said:


> Apparently you can use the Aspire Triton coils as well. Going to try to get one this week to see how well it works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hey did you try the coils ? How did it go if you did and where did you get em ?


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP (3/1/17)

0.3 all the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Calvinh (3/1/17)

Dat_Dawg_GP said:


> 0.3 all the way



I do enjoy the clouds from the 0.18 but seemed to drink through juice


----------



## Dat_Dawg_GP (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> I do enjoy the clouds from the 0.18 but seemed to drink through juice


i know what you saying man, 0.3 gives good clouds and does not drink that much juice. Speaking of which, i only discovered last week that when a tank says 5ml capacity, its 5ml capacity and not 5ml juice capacity. made me sad but also not feel that bad about refilling so often.


----------



## GuardianAlpha (3/1/17)

Calvinh said:


> Hey did you try the coils ? How did it go if you did and where did you get em ?


Hey bud, sorry for not replying sooner. Actually ended up buying a Smok Alien Kit instead . Flavour for days but a very thirsty beast indeed...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/1/17)

I need help. I know nothing about comercial tanks. Does the ijust S tank use the same coils as the Ijust 2 ? Will these work?
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ucts/ijust2-coils-5-pack1?variant=31400851267


----------



## Slick (9/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I need help. I know nothing about comercial tanks. Does the ijust S tank use the same coils as the Ijust 2 ? Will these work?
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...ucts/ijust2-coils-5-pack1?variant=31400851267


Yes all those coils will work but I feel 0.18ohm coil lasts the longest,I only use them


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/1/17)

Slick said:


> Yes all those coils will work but I feel 0.18ohm coil lasts the longest,I only use them


So tell me something please. if i have it full charged with 3mg nic and that 0.18 coil. Initially il start off at 80W and drop down over the day? How on earth do you vape at 80w in that tank? I am usually a 35W vaper on the serpent. so my question is it a manageable vape for a newbie? as i am buying it for a friend.


----------



## Slick (9/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> So tell me something please. if i have it full charged with 3mg nic and that 0.18 coil. Initially il start off at 80W and drop down over the day? How on earth do you vape at 80w in that tank? I am usually a 35W vaper on the serpent. so my question is it a manageable vape for a newbie? as i am buying it for a friend.


Hopefully someone will be able to explain better than me but it pushes out power according to the coil that is used,so not sure exactly how many watts it will push out on that coil but I can assure you that its very smooth,im so use to it now that I feel it needs more power so im sure a newbie will be very happy with it,especially with the clouds

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (10/1/17)

Slick said:


> My favourite are 0.18 and 0.3ohm standard coils,0.5ohm and 0.6 ceramic coils just dont push enough power for me!


Hey i use the 0.3 mostly, great flavour n clouds. As for the ccell 0.6 its much better with flavour but the ijust s battery cant power it so i use my box mod at 40w and wow its incredible.


----------



## Slick (10/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Hey i use the 0.3 mostly, great flavour n clouds. As for the ccell 0.6 its much better with flavour but the ijust s battery cant power it so i use my box mod at 40w and wow its incredible.


Im done with 0.3coils now,it lasted a week only,luckily it was my last 1,im happy with 0.18 though,last long,good flavour,no dry hits


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/17)

The iJust S mod is limited to an output of 50W. Also, the iJust S tank is rated at 4ml but the actual capacity is closer to 6ml.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (10/1/17)

Slick said:


> Im done with 0.3coils now,it lasted a week only,luckily it was my last 1,im happy with 0.18 though,last long,good flavour,no dry hits


Yes i am getting dry hits with 0.3 i should go back to 0.18. But it depends on the coil some are just great and some awful


----------



## Slick (10/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The iJust S mod is limited to an output of 50W. Also, the iJust S tank is rated at 4ml but the actual capacity is closer to 6ml.


You right @BumbleBee ,just checked the box now and it is 50w,still love this device,have 2 of them,the only thing that can make it better is a @hands drip tip

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/1/17)

Slick said:


> You right @BumbleBee ,just checked the box now and it is 50w,still love this device,have 2 of them,the only thing that can make it better is a @hands drip tip
> View attachment 81253


They are great devices, good value. That grey tip is frikken stunning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Slick (10/1/17)

BumbleBee said:


> They are great devices, good value. That grey tip is frikken stunning


Thanks bud,but the glow in the dark tip in the middle is my favourite,most comfortable tip I have ever used,the grey will go on my silver alien,and I have a green and black tip that will go on my green alien,hopefully by the end of the month! Back to the topic,ijust S is awesome,whoever is listening,get 1 even if you dont need 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (11/1/17)

Slick said:


> You right @BumbleBee ,just checked the box now and it is 50w,still love this device,have 2 of them,the only thing that can make it better is a @hands drip tip
> View attachment 81253


Where did you buy the glow in the dark drip tip from?


----------



## Slick (11/1/17)

Bear_Vapes said:


> Where did you buy the glow in the dark drip tip from?


@Sir Vape bud,a few months ago


----------



## therazia (16/1/17)

So... I bought my brother the iJust S and I have to say that I'm quite impressed. Even after 2 weeks that he vaped the coils had so much flavor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pozzi (1/3/17)

Out of interest sake, has anybody here tried the Smok Stick V8 kit compared to the iJust S? They seem to have similar specs and I am looking for something in that range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (1/3/17)

Pozzi said:


> Out of interest sake, has anybody here tried the Smok Stick V8 kit compared to the iJust S? They seem to have similar specs and I am looking for something in that range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the ijust S and the V8,I prefer the V8 anytime,more clouds,better flavour,coils last longer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi (1/3/17)

Thanks! I must admit I'm leaning towards the V8. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (31/1/18)

I use the same coils the ijustS came with for 3weeks now and nothing has changed yet.almost instant on activation of button and a bit slow after switching on though.use the tank o. kangertech subbox and the hit isn't quite as hard as the ijusts battery.and. fill the tank up to twice a day depending on backup mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------

